# plastic jars?



## mamaT (May 13, 2009)

For those of you that make whipped butters and creams where do you purchase jars from, the ones I've seen online are expensive in the sense that you have to buy such large quantities.  Anywhere you can get a dozen or two that won't break me?


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2009)

sks bottle has a nice selection, I think they sell in 48 counts though. wholesalesuppliesplus selles by the dozen.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 3, 2009)

*x*

this might be helpful:   

www.ebottles.com
www.sks.com
they seem to carry just about everything under the sun!


----------



## MyNaturesArt (Aug 11, 2009)

These guys are the best!  I buy from them regularly

http://www.specialtybottle.com


----------

